# Why all the engaving/design on the revolvers?



## aggiedave05 (May 10, 2007)

:smt076

I'm in the market for a revolver and looking at a Taurus possibly. However...I can't get over how they have to write things like TRACKER, JUDGE, HUNTER, etc all over the barrel. It's horrible. I don't purchase my handguns for thier "looks" but I can't imagine all that crap helps sell their guns. If nothing else, it looks CHEAP.

Anyone know why they do it?


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

aggiedave05 said:


> :smt076
> 
> I'm in the market for a revolver and looking at a Taurus possibly. However...I can't get over how they have to write things like TRACKER, JUDGE, HUNTER, etc all over the barrel. It's horrible. I don't purchase my handguns for thier "looks" but I can't imagine all that crap helps sell their guns. If nothing else, it looks CHEAP.
> 
> Anyone know why they do it?


I feel your pain. I have purchased a few pistols with all the advertising pasted all over the pistol, begrudgingly of course, but purchased all the same.
I only saw this in revolvers until the past year or so, now everyone paste everything all over. 
You can always send it to a custom plater to have it refinished and cleaned up. But that usually negates the low purchase price to start with.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Maybe Taurus market research has revealed that their customers like "da bling." Not sure what that says about Taurus fans. :mrgreen:


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Maybe Taurus market research has revealed that their customers like "da bling." Not sure what that says about Taurus fans. :mrgreen:


 I was secretly describing Taurus. I have a few revolvers that are sweet shooters but they are quite "blinged up". I only take them out at night.:smt082


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Maybe Taurus market research has revealed that their customers like "da bling." Not sure what that says about Taurus fans. :mrgreen:


da bling :anim_lol:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

JimmySays said:


> I was secretly describing Taurus. I have a few revolvers that are sweet shooters but they are quite "blinged up". I only take them out at night.:smt082


I hear that if you have a bright chrome/nickel pistol - especially with gold-plated safety, slide release, curb feelers and rims - you can leave your Surefire at home and just use the pistol to blind your opponents.

Maybe you should post some pictures of your secret shame, oh King of Bling.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*da Bling.*



Mike Barham said:


> I hear that if you have a bright chrome/nickel pistol - especially with gold-plated safety, slide release, curb feelers and rims - you can leave your Surefire at home and just use the pistol to blind your opponents.
> 
> Maybe you should post some pictures of your secret shame, oh King of Bling..


:anim_lol::anim_lol:

ROTFLMAO..:anim_lol::anim_lol:

Hang in there Jimmy I am with ya.:smt1099


----------



## Sigma_6 (Jun 27, 2007)

Not to get everyone all riled up but ya cant see all "da bling" when ya lookin down the sights. And if ya can I sure dont wanna be standin next to ya. Also if the gun saved you and your family from an intruder I bet ya wouldnt complain about "da bling" then. A little bit of deco along the sides of the gun sure dosent affect the way it shoots and if the weapon I'm gonna purchase goes bang when I pull the trigger and hits what I'm aimin at thats alot more valuable than looks. And one more thing, do you all complain about name badges on the side when ya purchase a new car?


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Maybe some companies are just proud of their product, and want all to see who produced such a fine work of machinery. I saw a picture of an HK with large red letters on the slide. I, too, would be proud to own such a fine gun.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Maybe you should post some pictures of your secret shame, oh King of Bling.


 I have that bright chrome Taurus Model 617 7 shot King of Bling. I need to talk to JS about a Forum for posting anonymous Bling/Shame photo's of your bastard stepchild handgun. :smt082

But it is a good shooter.


----------



## AREX (Aug 25, 2007)

*Whats your zodiac sign?*

Hey aggiedave.....it seems to me that you've got a very big problem...tsk..tsk too bad.:smt082 Its not a big deal. However, why not try to put your personal initials in your handgun to fix the problem?:anim_lol:


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Man has decorated his weapons since the tying of a feather to a club. We have long had this habit of trying to beautify an instrument of death.
Clint Smith fancies an engraved gun. This should give a good reference to you kings of bling.

The name of the gun doesn’t bother me too much. I do dislike the warning labels. I am sure that an engraving of “this end towards target” is only a lawsuit away.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> Man has decorated his weapons since the tying of a feather to a club. We have long had this habit of trying to beautify an instrument of death.
> Clint Smith fancies an engraved gun. This should give a good reference to you kings of bling.


_Weapons should be hardy rather than decorative._ - Miyamoto Musashi (who'd lived through just a few more scraps than Clint Smith)

Perhaps you have lived close to Mexico for too long, my apprentice. :mrgreen:


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> _Weapons should be hardy rather than decorative._ - Miyamoto Musashi (who'd lived through just a few more scraps than Clint Smith)


But master did not the samurai change the scabbard, tsuba, and handle according to what they were doing?

Wait a second, havent you and I had this conversation?


----------



## AREX (Aug 25, 2007)

*haaayyyssss*

I agree with you Old Padawan....I too dont appreciate guns with engraved warning labels. It might not take long that manufacturers may put "for 18 years old and above" or "Toys for the Big Boys":anim_lol:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> But master did not the samurai change the scabbard, tsuba, and handle according to what they were doing?


Isn't that more akin to changing holsters and grips, rather than engraving flowers and goofy crap on the blade?



> Wait a second, havent you and I had this conversation?


Very probably. And we will probably have it again when you commission your _next_ custom 1911 in the hopes of having a pistol that functions. :mrgreen:


----------



## AREX (Aug 25, 2007)

*Trust 9mm*

1911....sighh:smt011....i hate that pistol, be it any brand of 1911. I surely wont entrust my life on that. Its jamb o' matic:anim_lol:. I prefer PT92 9mm. A sure shot of two.....will make a very big difference.brokenimage


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> I do dislike the warning labels. I am sure that an engraving of "this end towards target" is only a lawsuit away.











:smt076
Yeah...it's photoshopped...don't remember were I found the pic...


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Isn't that more akin to changing holsters and grips, rather than engraving flowers and goofy crap on the blade?
> 
> Very probably. And we will probably have it again when you commission your _next_ custom 1911 in the hopes of having a pistol that functions. :mrgreen:


*HA *:smt082


----------

